# Left Behind Reboot - in theaters Oct 3rd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Among the most highly anticipated films to be released in 2014, Stoney Lake Entertainment announces the full-length action-adventure motion picture LEFT BEHIND. The movie stars Academy Award winner Nicolas Cage (NATIONAL TREASURE, CITY OF ANGELS, THE CROODS) as Rayford Steele, as well as Chad Michael Murray, Cassi Thomson, Nicky Whelan, Lea Thompson and Jordin Sparks. The movie is directed by veteran filmmaker, Vic Armstrong (THOR, AMAZING SPIDER-MAN, WAR OF THE WORLDS), widely renowned for directing action sequences. LEFT BEHIND is produced and distributed by Stoney Lake Entertainment, with the national release slated for October 3, 2014.
> 
> 
> LEFT BEHIND follows Rayford Steele (Nicolas Cage) who is piloting a commercial airliner just hours after the Rapture when millions of people around the globe simply vanish. Thirty thousand feet over the Atlantic, Rayford is faced with a damaged plane, terrified passengers, and a desperate desire to get back to his family. On the ground, his daughter, Chloe Steele (Cassi Thomson) is among those left behind, forced to navigate a world of madness as she searches for her lost mother and brother. Shot mostly in and around Baton Rouge, LA., LEFT BEHIND was produced by Paul Lalonde and Michael Walker and co-written by Paul Lalonde and John Patus.
> ...


----------

